# Chapman - Television Writing & Production Undergraduate 2020



## oliviaaa

Hey everyone! I'm setting up some threads for undergraduate programs as we get started with our applications/portfolios over the summer  I'm trying to brainstorm my Personal Statement and Major Requirement Essay but when I sit down to write, my mind goes blank!


----------



## Tugger

What's the major requirement essay? 

Not sure if this is helpful as mine was for the grad program, but:

For my personal statement I talked about how I started in filmmaking and why I love cinematography. Then I dabbled a bit of personal things of why the timing is right for me to attend now, and the type of person I want to be. "With the help of Chapman, I can obtain these goals and be provided the tools needed to succeed." etc etc


----------



## oliviaaa

Tugger said:


> What's the major requirement essay?
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful as mine was for the grad program, but:
> 
> For my personal statement I talked about how I started in filmmaking and why I love cinematography. Then I dabbled a bit of personal things of why the timing is right for me to attend now, and the type of person I want to be. "With the help of Chapman, I can obtain these goals and be provided the tools needed to succeed." etc etc



These are the two prompts:
*Dodge College Personal Statement*

In 500 words or less, tell us what about your distinct experiences/background/values makes you a unique candidate for the program for which you are applying. Please focus on what makes you unique as a person beyond any direct experience you may have in your intended field of study. Use this prompt to talk about aspects of yourself that are not already covered in other parts of your application.

*Major Requirement Essay*

*Prompt*: In no more than two (2) pages. Describe a television episode about your family. Is it a comedy or a drama? Who is the main character and why?  What is the central conflict or problem dealt with in the episode? How is it resolved?


And yeah, I think what you did is a good idea! I think I just gotta clear my mind, clear out a time, and run through some first drafts


----------



## Pramika Kadari

Hey! I'm applying to this major as well, and I think I might apply Early Decision, because the only school I would turn down Chapman for is USC, but ofc I'm probably not getting into USC. Do you think that's a good idea?

(also because Chapman would probably be cheaper than USC. I should be eligible for some scholarship money at Chapman)


----------



## Pramika Kadari

Also, does anyone have any advice for the Chapman personal statement and/or TV episode essay? I'm trying not to overthink it and just go with my instinct, but I'm weirdly scared I'm gonna do something wrong


----------



## oliviaaa

Pramika Kadari said:


> Hey! I'm applying to this major as well, and I think I might apply Early Decision, because the only school I would turn down Chapman for is USC, but ofc I'm probably not getting into USC. Do you think that's a good idea?
> 
> (also because Chapman would probably be cheaper than USC. I should be eligible for some scholarship money at Chapman)



Hey! Awesome to have more undergraduates on the forum 

I think if you really wanna go for ED, go for it. I was trying to figure out the same but I think I'm only gonna apply EA because while Chapman's one of my top schools, I'm still holding out hope for USC lol. But especially if money is a problem, Chapman might be a better bet since I've heard they give good aid. The USC application deadline for SCA is the same as their merit scholarship deadline so it wouldn't hurt to still apply though.

I'm also with you on being scared to start my essays! It kind of made me feel better to think about it as them just wanting to get to know you, no pressure. Especially with collaborative, small majors like these, they want to create a diverse class so being yourself and telling your story is all they want really.


----------



## Pramika Kadari

oliviaaa said:


> Hey! Awesome to have more undergraduates on the forum
> 
> I think if you really wanna go for ED, go for it. I was trying to figure out the same but I think I'm only gonna apply EA because while Chapman's one of my top schools, I'm still holding out hope for USC lol. But especially if money is a problem, Chapman might be a better bet since I've heard they give good aid. The USC application deadline for SCA is the same as their merit scholarship deadline so it wouldn't hurt to still apply though.
> 
> I'm also with you on being scared to start my essays! It kind of made me feel better to think about it as them just wanting to get to know you, no pressure. Especially with collaborative, small majors like these, they want to create a diverse class so being yourself and telling your story is all they want really.



Ya haha, the only reason I hesitate to apply ED for Chapman is because part of me thinks I'll magically get into USC AND be able to pay, but that probs won't happen and I really do love chapman. But yeah, I'm still gonna apply to USC no matter what, just in case. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Chris W

How're your applications going?


----------



## oliviaaa

Haven't started on this app but I've been brainstorming in my head! I need to get on it though since I'm applying EA ?


----------



## Chris W

oliviaaa said:


> Haven't started on this app but I've been brainstorming in my head! I need to get on it though since I'm applying EA ?


When is the due date? (I really need to get to updating the site's Application deadline data for this year... Ha)


----------



## oliviaaa

Chris W said:


> When is the due date? (I really need to get to updating the site's Application deadline data for this year... Ha)


The EA date is November 1st


----------



## Chris W

oliviaaa said:


> The EA date is November 1st


How's everyone's application going? Deadline is coming up. Good luck!


----------



## oliviaaa

Thanks! Just submitted yesterday


----------



## Chris W

oliviaaa said:


> Thanks! Just submitted yesterday


Awesome! Good luck!

Be sure to add it to the application tracker. 






						Fall 2020 (BA/BS)
					

BA/BS Applications for the Fall 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org
				




See this for an example of how to add the application.






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

